# Colt Anaconda.



## LARRYSTARLING

I recently bought this as well. Nib 4 inch Anaconda in .44 Magnum....:smt033


----------



## Baldy

*Colt .44 Mags.*

Well you got a real beauty there Larry and new in the box. I didn't think there was any left in that shape but I guess these collectors got them stacked away. :smt023 Are you going to shoot it or put it up for the grandkids? I am one who has to shoot them so I could never be a collector.:mrgreen: Anyway enjoy it and good luck with it.:smt038

Best,Baldy:smt1099


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Baldy said:


> Well you got a real beauty there Larry and new in the box. I didn't think there was any left in that shape but I guess these collectors got them stacked away. :smt023 Are you going to shoot it or put it up for the grandkids? I am one who has to shoot them so I could never be a collector.:mrgreen: Anyway enjoy it and good luck with it.:smt038
> 
> Best,Baldy:smt1099


No, I'm going to shoot her. Was at a gun show today and a dealer had 2 for sale. A 5 inch one in .44 mag. And a 6 inch in 45LC. Both Nib and at a cost of $900.....:smt033


----------



## Charlie

LARRYSTARLING said:


> I recently bought this as well. Nib 4 inch Anaconda in .44 Magnum....:smt033


Looks like there could be some issues with this gun. Send it to me and let me check it out. :smt082 Very nice!!!!


----------



## Theprofessor

That sure is one PRETTY gun you have there sir.


----------



## tony pasley

You got a beautiful lady there.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

tony pasley said:


> You got a beautiful lady there.


Thanks Tony!:smt1099


----------



## elarsen

I have a camo version /w scope on layaway. When I contacted the dealer to make the down payment they said that a fella came in with a handful of 'em to sell.

I guess it was his method of a savings acct. Buy a bunch of Colts, put 'em in the vault and sell'em when you need the cash.

From the photos of "mine" it looks like it has been used very little. I plan to change that.


----------



## Guest

Sorry you bought a new gun like that and have to hold it together with a cable tie.

Just kidding a great looking gun and a classic to boot. With a 4" BBL it looks like a great woods carry gun.


----------



## CoastieN70

Verrrry nice...


----------

